# Jasubhai Digital Media is no more!!



## monkey (Dec 20, 2007)

Thats right...JDM- the owner of Digit has been bought up by 9.9 Media.
For more details click here: *www.zdnetindia.com/index.php?action=article&prodid=15475&chid=130&Ref=Business

And if you think changes has only happened with Digit then here is one more - IC-Chip too has been bought over by TV18 group.

Looks like lot of happenings in Indian computer media....


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## casanova (Dec 20, 2007)

Surprised, what would be happening next.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 20, 2007)

So would it have any immediate effect on the forum?


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 20, 2007)

What effect will it have on the forum ?


----------



## nvidia (Dec 20, 2007)

What effect will it have on the mag?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> What effect will it have on the forum ?



no effect cos forum is owned by raaabo and his property if I am not wrong.And besides digit is gonna be the same yaar,only the highest bosses have changed.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 20, 2007)

oh no i dont wanna loose this forum


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 20, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> And if you think changes has only happened with Digit then here is one more - IC-Chip too has been bought over by TV18 group.
> 
> Looks like lot of happenings in Indian computer media....



Any source for this one??


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2007)

forum obviously won't have any change.....but can't say the same about the mag


----------



## praka123 (Dec 20, 2007)

what Digit is sold   hoping for the best 
and digit forum also may see some changes may be


----------



## utsav (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## monkey (Dec 20, 2007)

coolpcguy said:
			
		

> Any source for this one??



Well, I got this info from one close associate of mine working with Infomedia. Also some guy has read this forum and posted it on Chip's website wherein it got confirmed by their moderator. Check here: *www.chip-india.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=30347


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 20, 2007)

> The acquisition includes leading publications such as:
> *  Digit: India's #1 End-User Computing magazine
> *  Skoar: India's #1 Gaming magazine
> .....
> ...



WHat does that mean...??


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 20, 2007)

Strange!,  and this company was founded on Dec 11. 
Google has still not brought up its page rank.
*9dot9.in/index.html


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope changes are some good one. 
I am getting a strange feeling.


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 20, 2007)

@Monkey checked the link. thanks


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 20, 2007)

There was a thread saying that the world will end on DECEMBER 21, 2012.

I think, it should be Dec 21, 2007.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2007)

Should(could) we expect any changes in forums/mag?


----------



## moshel (Dec 20, 2007)

nahhiiiiiii........im not gonna leave this forums....badi mehnat sey 300+ posts ki hai..i dont wanna start over again...

coming to the point:
i hope its for the good....


----------



## utsav (Dec 21, 2007)

Maine to 650+ posts kiye hai aur pathiks to 7000 cross kar gaya


----------



## Tapomay (Dec 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> no effect cos forum is owned by raaabo and his property if I am not wrong.And besides digit is gonna be the same yaar,only the highest bosses have changed.




This forum is Raaabo's property    my god !!! where from you got this info??  
Dear, this forum is maintained by Jasubhai Digital Media and Raaabo is/was just an admin of the forum.  
I think no major change will happen to the mag and forum if 'Digit' is published through any other company. Let's see what happens...


----------



## anand1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hope for the best.


----------



## [xubz] (Dec 21, 2007)

What's with all these acquisitions lately? 

Hope nothing changes


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

two big compu magazines are brought.now what


----------



## x3060 (Dec 21, 2007)

what the hell . . come on . . i was starting to feel like a family here. 

do i need to increase my post count to 300 plus to stay here :-l. i can do that , if required . but i simply dont want to post for the sake of posting . i hope forum remains the same . and will the price of mag rise ? what about the quality ?. . i think the december issue was the big flame before burn out . 5dvd , i thought it would get better , now ???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am waiting for any admin post here.

Any Admin..plz post smthing here ...


----------



## Garbage (Dec 21, 2007)

yeh...

Admins can explain a bit more...

and for more news, please visit 9.9 Media Press Page.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

Raaabo, please confirm news.


----------



## Indyan (Dec 21, 2007)

Tapomay said:
			
		

> This forum is Raaabo's property    my god !!! where from you got this info??
> Dear, this forum is maintained by Jasubhai Digital Media and Raaabo is/was just an admin of the forum.
> I think no major change will happen to the mag and forum if 'Digit' is published through any other company. Let's see what happens...


You are in deep trouble my friend, for thou has dared to undermine our great lord raaaaaa....(insert 22342434234 more 'a')bo. 


Anyway, seriously speaking I doubt if this move would affect the forum in any drastic manner.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 21, 2007)

^^^

Personal guess it is going to effect



			
				9.9 Media Report said:
			
		

> *Online and Mobile plans*
> Earlier Jasubhai wasn’t able to enter the digital space to too great an extent because of a noncompete
> agreement with a partner. We don’t have such restrictions now. We have very high
> quality content. Things that we’ll look at are greater integration into the respective community of
> ...


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 21, 2007)

Lmao, I'll pay you absolutely 0 for the content.

Better start packing up your bags people along with mail ids of your friends.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah...start to pack


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 21, 2007)

damn....! 
way too bad.or good? time will tell..i hope those ppl dont mess with the forums and keep it ads free atleast.and i also hope mag content + everything to improve.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 21, 2007)

Better way to come on IRC and make a good community there too.

But I love this forum... I don't want to loose it...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

^i think they are talking about online e-magazine of digit like pcquest does! as this can be subscribed too!no need for hardcopy .anyways if they mess with the forum,i too may be leaving  ofcourse i dont want to!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 21, 2007)

where are the admins????*farm3.static.flickr.com/2297/2107306950_eddc6ea745_o.png


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 21, 2007)

wats happenin? 

i hope this forum remain as it is.


----------



## FatBeing (Dec 21, 2007)

Some clarifications
1. Yes, we've been taken over by 9.9 Media
2. The magazine remains, the forum remains (no, it's not Raaabo's personal property). If there are any changes, they will be for the better.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 21, 2007)

i cannot understand.. i guess the company will run as jasubhai digital media only.. or the name too will change.. take over does not means make over ??


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 21, 2007)

guys.. why will u worry? 

they are all doing this to improve the mag !


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote from press release:



> We will leverage JDM infrastructure and experience to *monetise niche content* across media platforms and also events. We will build an integrated media play across many more verticals, which is the core focus and strategy positioning of 9.9 Insights, part of the 9.9 Media Group. We will make them grow, bigger and better. *We will launch digital publications and do content development, including offshoring services. We will print magazines,* *organise conferences and expos*.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 21, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/2123379826_e65106a626_o.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 21, 2007)

Come on guys be optimistic *farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png You all acting as if somebody died *farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png


----------



## shashank4u (Dec 21, 2007)

In how much did the acquisition takes place..and why would they sell ..i smell huge profits 

any guesses ?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah, they must have got some hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee amount*farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 21, 2007)

i don't think it would have them them much.about 50cr would have been more
than enough.

the only fear is that we might have to start using flash-blockers over here.

atleast the DVD build and the mag delivering might improve.whose gonna write the lead article next month??


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2007)

The next month article will  be intresting.Also the digit diary.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 22, 2007)

Me and my friend were expecting this...
Digit has fallen From our fav mag to worst mag...
And now thier acquisition by another company,all points to one thing...business have surely dropped down..i felt it way before when ad's simply kept on increasing and content became all the time same or boring... 
I have all the chip and digit mag from about 3 years ...and stopped buying few months before.even my friend did the same.hope new boss change all this...i løvé this forum...hope they dont bring down this forum


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 22, 2007)

same here . I hope digit will rise from the "crap" condition it has gone into since the new format in 2004(and then another format change in 2006) .

whereas other Mags have been making improvements , Digit has steadily detoriated .

Earlier i used to love the distinct reviews of every component in a hardware review but now they just make up a table with lots of figures and that's it , no item-by-item reviews .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 22, 2007)

^^ true...

i want to digit spring to life once again .. and start reducing thier annoying ADS...

instead increase in review...


lets hope this happens'


----------



## Rahim (Dec 22, 2007)

They should drop reviews of Graphics Card for at least 5 months.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

*Ads should not compromise quality...*

let them keep ads, but don't publish ads at the cost of material in the magazine. You can provide 140 pages of content, then 70 pages of ads. It will be fairer.


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 22, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> ^^ true...
> 
> i want to digit spring to life once again .. and start reducing thier annoying ADS...
> 
> ...


Dude... you want a decrease in ads...!! 
With a full-fledged media company taking over, I expect more ads (non-technology ads too)


----------



## x3060 (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah , ads are here to stay , it wont decrease


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 22, 2007)

New Companey... 

I don't think there will be much change... (blah blah blah....)


----------



## adi007 (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> The next month article will  be intresting.Also the digit diary.


yup ..
will there be any change in the team DIGIT..??


----------



## Garbage (Dec 24, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> yup ..
> will there be any change in the team DIGIT..??


I think there will no change in Team Digit...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 24, 2007)

Now itself i am not buying it..
If they are going to increase ads..gods knows what will happen.. 
What ever if this forum runs without a problem..then no worry for me


----------



## Voldy (Dec 25, 2007)

i hope these forum remains after that deal


----------

